# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  SSD Plextor готовы к участию и победам на ИгроМир 2014

## Labs

В первую неделю октября в московском павильоне Крокус Экспо состоится очередная выставка ИгроМир, где можно ощутить живой пульс российского геймерского сообщества вместе с более чем 100 000 посетителями выставки. Гостей ждет интересная развлекательная программа: фильмы, видеоигры, музыка и многое другое. А так как в основе всего этого лежат технологии хранения информации, продукцию Plextor можно будет встретить не только на фирменном стенде. Plextor настолько заразился энтузиазмом в процессе подготовки к самому большому российскому мероприятию в мире игр, что с 11 по 15 сентября раздал 10 входных билетов – 5 на своей странице в facebook  и 5 – Вконтакте. 

Все, что требовалось для участия в игре – это собрать в правильном порядке перемешанные буквы, чтобы получить «пароль», который откроет двери в ИгроМир. Небольшая подсказка облегчила задачу: секретное слово было связано с характеристиками дисков Plextor. Этим словом оказалось «Производительность», которое пользователи очень быстро расшифровали.

Кроме того посетители ИгроМир смогут принять участие в большой раздаче призов Mixture-ИгроМир. Plextor будет проводить множество мероприятий, включая танцевальные поединки, интерактивные тесты и, конечно, ежедневные лотереи, в которых каждый сможет выиграть множество замечательных подарков.

Но и это еще не все. В завершение всего, 5 октября 2014 года, в последний день мероприятия, Plextor разыграет флагманский SSD M6Pro с огромной вместимостью 1 ТБ! Включая преимущества “Повышение производительности”, “Безопасное отключение питания” и “Продление срока службы” (до 2,4 миллиона часов средней исчисленной наработки на отказ), которыми знаменита технология SSD PlexTurbo.

Если вы посетите выставку ИгроМир, обязательно приходите к стенду Plextor, чтобы увидеть демонстрации самых надежных и быстрых накопителей и стать свидетелями того, как новые, экономящие энергию SSD от Plextor (доступные в объемах 128 ГБ, 256 ГБ и 512 ГБ) могут улучшить и ускорить работу компьютера не только в самых тяжелых условиях, но и при работе с повседневными приложениями.

----------

